# Roots Clinging to Gravel



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

I have crypts right now that are hanging on for dear life. All the leaves are melting. I have moved them around so that is probably the cause. I'm afraid they might just disappear.

I pulled two up and saw that they had each formed several fine roots and they had gravel adhered to the roots. The gravel is Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil., and they have been in this tank for one week.

*Why is the gravel attached to the roots? Is this a good sign? * I'm thinking that it is because the roots are using the gravel elements to reduce nutrients for absorption. If this is so it looks like these plants will survive.

Steve Pituch


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

spituch said:


> *Why is the gravel attached to the roots? Is this a good sign? * I'm thinking that it is because the roots are using the gravel elements to reduce nutrients for absorption. If this is so it looks like these plants will survive.


This is a good sign, it means they are deriving nutrients from the gravel


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

It means they have tiny little hairs growing off the sides of thier root that are penetrating the gravel. However I think the Schultz aquatic plant soil is inert. I think I remember Carlos saying it has no nutrients in it and one must provide all nutrients via dosing. I could be wrong however.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Steve,

Justin's right. Your Crypts have grown tiny roots called hair roots which are what your plant really uses for nutrient uptake. While your AP soil is generally inert, it is very porous and has a great surface for attaching hair roots to. Which is why the stuff comes up when you pull your plants up. The lightness of the stuff helps too as it's not heavy enough in most cases to pull off the main roots due to its own weight. 

To make a short story longer...what you've got going on is a very good thing. Don't worry about it and LEAVE THOSE CRYPTS ALONE!!!!!! They need to grow quickly so you can send me some. 

Best,
Phil


----------

